# UK First? Genuine Alpine White E46 M3 CF roof wrap



## drive 'n' shine

UK First? Definitely a DW first

Whilst you can get printed CF vinyl which can look a bit tacky, this is real CF weave so its a close to the real thing with out the cost 

So with my able assistants we got it wrapped up!


----------



## SBerlyn

That's a bit nice!

How much does something like that cost?

S


----------



## samm

Looks great.


----------



## Deanvtec

That looks cool, nicely done guys:thumb:


----------



## shredder1uk

there are a few guys on e46zone had it done looks smart.


----------



## mouthyman

very nice,

is it possible to get the same wrap but with a gloss finish?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

shredder1uk said:


> there are a few guys on e46zone had it done looks smart.


That will be with printed film though, this is proper textured weave


----------



## Perfection Detailing

That looks very cool mate....


----------



## remonrace

Wicked!


----------



## colarado red

awesome i like


----------



## keith84_uk

Cracking job there!
What did you use to stick the CF on roof? 3M spray glue?


----------



## ade33

That looks FANTASTIC. :thumb: Just goes to prove how much better it is to have the real deal. Superb pictures too, really show it off well.

Is the finish smooth like laquered cf or textured?


----------



## Mr Face

Nice one Bryan & Paul, that really does look class.

A vinyl roof indeed :lol::lol::lol: 

Mike S


----------



## Mike Hunt

Excellent work, what was the learning curve like?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

sberlyn said:


> That's a bit nice!
> 
> How much does something like that cost?
> 
> S


If your serious about a quote email me bryan @ driveandshine.co.uk :thumb:



mouthyman said:


> very nice,
> 
> is it possible to get the same wrap but with a gloss finish?


Not at present, it looks a lot nicer in the flesh (even better than some of the gloss CF parts on the car IMO)



keith84_uk said:


> Cracking job there!
> What did you use to stick the CF on roof? 3M spray glue?


No glue it comes with adhesive backing



ade33 said:


> That looks FANTASTIC. :thumb: Just goes to prove how much better it is to have the real deal. Superb pictures too, really show it off well.
> 
> Is the finish smooth like laquered cf or textured?


Has a slight texture


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Mike Hunt said:


> Excellent work, what was the learning curve like?


Steep :lol:


----------



## mouthyman

can other car body parts be wrapped in this? such as mirror covers, and splitters and diffusers?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

mouthyman said:


> can other car body parts be wrapped in this? such as mirror covers, and splitters and diffusers?


Yes, pretty much anything can be, got a few other bits and pieces to do with it that I'll post up, which include splitters and mirror covers :thumb:

Its good for interior trim as well


----------



## Cliff

Very smart :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Witnessed this application in the flesh today, looked absolutely awesome and very difficult to tell from the real thing, a definate skill needed to apply, something the guys have of to a fine art.
Seriously need some carbon in my life now, spot on chaps.:thumb:

ps. where's the taliban pic.


----------



## PJS

Nice one Bryan.
How much feel is there to the pattern - quite a bit or very slight?


----------



## Auto Detox

Fantastic awesome love it


----------



## Sonic

That looks pretty smart!


----------



## daz4311

could this be applied to a few parts on a car or will the cost get out of hand?pm me price and details of were you are as im very intrested for my corsa vxr front and rear splitter and roof and maybe bonnet


----------



## drive 'n' shine

daz4311 said:


> could this be applied to a few parts on a car or will the cost get out of hand?pm me price and details of were you are as im very intrested for my corsa vxr front and rear splitter and roof and maybe bonnet


We are based in Godstone Surrey

As for cost getting out of hand, thats a difficult one, as a)its significantly cheaper than getting parts made from CF, and b) I have no idea what your budget is

But all the parts you mention are do able

Drop me an email bryan @ driveandshine.co.uk with what you want :thumb:


----------



## daz4311

e mail sent fella


----------



## drive 'n' shine

daz4311 said:


> e mail sent fella


Received :thumb:

Will have a look a Corsa VXR and reply in due course


----------



## Paul-T

PJS said:


> Nice one Paul.
> How much feel is there to the pattern - quite a bit or very slight?


There is a definite texture to it Phil, but it's not really ridged or raised. Running your fingers across, it feels smoothish, but not paint smooth, a bit like a very fine grain on an unpainted textured piece of exterior trim.


----------



## -ROM-

Would be nice to know just out of interest this costs without having to mess about with emails. I'm not interested ATM but if i do buy a white car in the near future cost defendant i may be interested then.


----------



## Paul-T

It will depend on the car Rhys, once you've made a selection from the millions on your shortlist, a little email will be worth the bother


----------



## drive 'n' shine

rmorgan84 said:


> Would be nice to know just out of interest this costs without having to mess about with emails.


Cost depends on the car, so when you are interested drop me an email, not really anymore difficult than posting a reply 

Edit - Reggie beat me to it!


----------



## -ROM-

Like i said it would be interesting to know a ball park figure after all roof sizes don't vary that much and no one would expect you to give an example cost for an M3 then turn up with Maybach.


----------



## Paul-T

You think? People tell us a car is near mint to detail, then we turn up to find it's a turd :lol:

Like I said, once you've decided, we'd be happy to quote :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

rmorgan84 said:


> Like i said it would be interesting to know a ball park figure after all roof sizes don't vary that much and no one would expect you to give an example cost for an M3 then turn up with Maybach.


As this material has to be imported from Japan, whatever price I give you today may be irelevant next week due to currency fluctuations, so as said earlier if you are interested when you get your new car then drop me an email :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

drive 'n' shine said:


> As this material has to be imported from Japan, whatever price I give you today may be irelevant next week due to currency fluctuations, so as said earlier if you are interested when you get your new car then drop me an email :thumb:


Fair enough mate, just seems a bit overly cloak and dagger that you can't give a rough price if someone came to you tomorrow with an e46 M3.


----------



## Puntoboy

How much is this? I was tempted to get a real carbon roof panel for my Punto but depending on how much this is I could be swayed.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

rmorgan84 said:


> Fair enough mate, just seems a bit overly cloak and dagger that you can't give a rough price if someone came to you tomorrow with an e46 M3.


But your not coming to me tomorrow with an M3 so your point is totally .... erm pointless.

Nothing cloak and dagger, you want a genuine quote then email me and I'll give you one (quote that is!)


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Puntoboy said:


> How much is this? I was tempted to get a real carbon roof panel for my Punto but depending on how much this is I could be swayed.


Drop me an email :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Email sent.


----------



## Paintshield

mouthyman said:


> very nice,
> 
> is it possible to get the same wrap but with a gloss finish?


As it happens  First samples have just hit me from the US Will be getting some samples to D & S when I have finished playing with it, that stuff does look very tasty mind 

Cheers

Tom


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Paintshield said:


> As it happens  First samples have just hit me from the US Will be getting some samples to D & S when I have finished playing with it, that stuff does look very tasty mind
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tom


We can do a sample exchange Tom , look forward to seeing the new materials!


----------



## Brazo

Awesome Bry! Who's your able assistant!


----------



## Paul-T

The bloke from the telly! (And a pseudo member of the Taliban, but we can't post that picture )


----------



## ads2k

Great job guys :thumb:, a team of three now Bry - this wrapping lark 'must' be taking off .

It looks superb from the pictures, what is the maintainance procedure on it - do you have to be careful with the edges etc.. and what about polishing it ?


----------



## Puntoboy

Not that much cheaper than having a proper replacement panel made for me. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Brazo

Shine On said:


> The bloke from the telly! (And a pseudo member of the Taliban, but we can't post that picture )


Cheers dude I thought it was that ugly git paul from shine on


----------



## drive 'n' shine

ads2k said:


> Great job guys :thumb:, a team of three now Bry - this wrapping lark 'must' be taking off .
> 
> It looks superb from the pictures, what is the maintainance procedure on it - do you have to be careful with the edges etc.. and what about polishing it ?


Just wash it and wax it if you feel then need, its pretty hard to swirl or scratch - I tried and failed :lol:


----------



## Paul-T

You wouldn't polish this one Adam, it's not made for that. In this case, edges are all tucked safely away behind seals and roof bars, and seeing as it is a hell of a lot tougher than paint, you can pretty much do what you want with it. Wash as normal, dry as normal. Haven't had a chance to wax it yet, not sure it would be brilliant because of the texture.


----------



## mike_wall15

It looks pretty good guys - I'd be slightly tempted if I didn't have a sunroof in the middle of my M3 roof!! lol!


----------



## mouthyman

Paintshield said:


> As it happens  First samples have just hit me from the US Will be getting some samples to D & S when I have finished playing with it, that stuff does look very tasty mind
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tom


id be interested to see this when you have it, to compare to this stuff


----------



## Paul-T

Puntoboy said:


> Not that much cheaper than having a proper replacement panel made for me. Disappointing to say the least.


Fair enough, it won't be for everyone. But by replacement panel, if you mean someone taking the roof skin off, and replacing it with a real carbon one (as opposed to bonding a shell over the existing roof), good luck to them, I wouldn't want to do it for that money :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Puntoboy said:


> Not that much cheaper than having a proper replacement panel made for me. Disappointing to say the least.


If you can get a real CF replacement roof supplied and fitted for the same money i'd be very surprised, in fact I could probably put a lot business to whoever does it for that money!

A second hand CSL roof for an E46 is around £1100 without fitting, and I would be seriously concerned about someone cutting my roof panel out, as if its not done properly then thats your car written off, then there having to have the surrounding area repainted as well from the removal of the roof panel.....

Sometime the convinience and maintaining originality when it comes to resale time is more important to some people, I know I personally wouldn't buy a car where the factory roof panel had been hacked out


----------



## Gleammachine

Shine On said:


> You wouldn't polish this one Adam, Haven't had a chance to wax it yet, not sure it would be brilliant because of the texture.


A product like Opti-seal would probably benefit more than a pure wax, if you felt the need.


----------



## Gleammachine

I think the benefits of the vinyl wrapping allow you to individualise your car, now if when you wish to sell the car on and the potential buyer has not the same taste in colours, it is removable, if the panel is painted or roof cut out then your stuck with it or need to visit a bodyshop.
Sorry guys if I'm speaking out of turn.


----------



## ads2k

Thanks for the reply's guys :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

Gleammachine said:


> I think the benefits of the vinyl wrapping allow you to individualise your car, now if when you wish to sell the car on and the potential buyer has not the same taste in colours, it is removable, if the panel is painted or roof cut out then your stuck with it or need to visit a bodyshop.
> Sorry guys if I'm speaking out of turn.


Rob saw this process today from start to finish (or coffee to coffee as its referred to in the unit!) and I am sure he can attest to the fact this product in the flesh has a fantastic finish.

As for comparing it to a real carbon roof thats just madness, its not comparable, but for the sake of clarity it just so happens we know a very experienced F1 carbon guy and next time I see him I will ask what he would charge to fabricate and install a roof panel for a car. Not wishing to predict his answer in any way but I would imagine his cost will contain several naughts to the left of the decimal point that this cost does not have....:wave:


----------



## Janitor

The job done here does looks very good, but I've never personally 'got' the CF fascination for a moment


----------



## Neil_S

That looks incredible guys, you clearly have some awesome skills as it looks absolutely perfect :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

dubnut71 said:


> Rob saw this process today from start to finish (or coffee to coffee as its referred to in the unit!) and I am sure he can attest to the fact this product in the flesh has a fantastic finish.


Absolutely, was seriously impressed by the quality, enough so that I tried to sneak out some of cuts for myself, unsuccessful I might add, other than the bit I put round my lighter.:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Neil_S said:


> That looks incredible guys, you clearly have some awesome skills as it looks absolutely perfect :thumb:


Cheers Neil,

TBH we were all gobsmacked just how good it looks, my neighbour over the units son makes CF replacement panels for F40's and even he was impressed how good it looked


----------



## Neil_S

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cheers Neil,
> 
> TBH we were all gobsmacked just how good it looks, my neighbour over the units son makes CF replacement panels for F40's and even he was impressed how good it looked


The pictures really do it justice, I'm salivating over those photos!


----------



## cocothecat

looks really good just sent an email


----------



## drive 'n' shine

cocothecat said:


> looks really good just sent an email


Is it the CLK?


----------



## CK888

Looks brilliant:thumb: How long did it take to complete the roof?


----------



## cocothecat

drive 'n' shine said:


> Is it the CLK?


yeah i can send all trims to you, in the middle of doing the whole thing up new seats to follow soon


----------



## Rowan83

That looks like the real thing! :doublesho


----------



## Puntoboy

drive 'n' shine said:


> If you can get a real CF replacement roof supplied and fitted for the same money i'd be very surprised, in fact I could probably put a lot business to whoever does it for that money!
> 
> A second hand CSL roof for an E46 is around £1100 without fitting, and I would be seriously concerned about someone cutting my roof panel out, as if its not done properly then thats your car written off, then there having to have the surrounding area repainted as well from the removal of the roof panel.....
> 
> Sometime the convinience and maintaining originality when it comes to resale time is more important to some people, I know I personally wouldn't buy a car where the factory roof panel had been hacked out


I'm not building a car for resale value, it's a track car so that's why it's not so important to me  I can understand why it is to some people though.

The price for a replacement panel (cutting the roof panel away and bonding in a replacement panel) for me is £454. I did say nearly as cheap, not cheaper. £150 extra for the real thing (taking into account the primary reason for it is to save weight) is why I'll be doing it that way. Bare in mind the Punto roof is smaller than a 3 series.

You shouldn't been re repaint anything either if you do it right. You have to leave a lip for the carbon panel to sit on top of, so the cut would be hidden under the panel.

I'm not knocking this at all. It's just not for me I'm afraid. I was hoping for a cheaper alternative to the real panel, but alas for me, this isn't it. 

Good luck with it though, looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Would like to see this in person, as a pic really wont show it to its best (or worst).

Whats it like with uv damage? Will it bleach?

Is it real cf? Coloured glass? Or just vinyl?

I have seen the 3M Carbon fibre (which is real carbon fibre on a sticky backing) which, since its real, still looks "fake" due to the nature of the top coating (which is a clear film rather than a gel/2k clear coat).

Am wondering if its better to clean/protect with wd40 (as you do with real uncoated carbon fibre).


----------



## S63

Got any spare offcuts? I'm no longer satisfied with my box


----------



## drive 'n' shine

matt1263 said:


> I have seen the 3M Carbon fibre (which is real carbon fibre on a sticky backing) which, since its real, still looks "fake" due to the nature of the top coating (which is a clear film rather than a gel/2k clear coat).
> 
> Am wondering if its better to clean/protect with wd40 (as you do with real uncoated carbon fibre).


It is the 3M CF but it isn't coated, at least this version of the film isn't


----------



## Guest

Ahhhh :thumb:

Havnt seen the uncoated one, will wait and hope get the chance to see it in person.


----------



## transtek

Could you clear-coat this to give it a really shiny finish (which could then be polished/waxed, etc.)?
Oh and any info about dealers on this side of the atlantic as shipping pieces of my car over to have it done might work out a tiny bit on you expensive side! (or would I have to go to 3M directly?)


----------



## macca5050

Just keeps getting better and better


----------



## KKM

Like that a lot!!

:thumb:


----------



## cableguy

transtek said:


> Could you clear-coat this to give it a really shiny finish (which could then be polished/waxed, etc.)?
> Oh and any info about dealers on this side of the atlantic as shipping pieces of my car over to have it done might work out a tiny bit on you expensive side! (or would I have to go to 3M directly?)


Rather than clearcoat, would it be easier to apply an additional clear film on top to give the gloss appearance?

Looks superb BTW. :thumb:

C.


----------



## andy318is

Just looks like another vinyl carbon to me.... cant see how that is genuine carbon cloth 

This type of vinyl (or what ever it is) has become very popular in the states as its easy to wrap and not have to worry about distorting weave etc... but compare this to some pukka carbon fibre and its night and day difference so I just cant see how it can be the same thing??


----------



## drive 'n' shine

andy318is said:


> Just looks like another vinyl carbon to me.... cant see how that is genuine carbon cloth
> 
> This type of vinyl (or what ever it is) has become very popular in the states as its easy to wrap and not have to worry about distorting weave etc... but compare this to some pukka carbon fibre and its night and day difference so I just cant see how it can be the same thing??


As I have said before CF Vinyl is just a hi-res photo of CF weave printed on ordinary vinyl, this is proper weave NOT vinyl, its made by 3M and only available through 3M Japan, nothing like the stuff they are doing in the states as even 3M in the US don't hold it in stock.


----------



## paul46rider

looks awesome Bryan, got any other pics of the car?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

paul46rider said:


> looks awesome Bryan, got any other pics of the car?


Not till the weekend


----------



## Epoch

That's pretty novel, along with the real paint film Roy posted the other week, i can see some pretty cool possibilities coming about with out detriment to the car

What does a car sized roll of these films weigh? or does it depend on film type?

Thanks for posting


----------



## King Eric

G popped over tonight and showed me the sample. Want it on my Iphone badly! And on the roof too! 

All I can say (having seen the Hulk again today 100% covered) is you guys really have pulled out all the stops here with your venture and I am delighted for you. 

Not got time for DW much these days anymore, only popped in to see this thread as you mentioned it. Obviously with several high profile things going on at the moment (Child, Work, Family time and of course the secret project X) I need to concentrate my efforts elsewhere. I'll pop in from time to time no doubt but the DW 'thing' for me personally has died. I'm glad however you boys are doing so well. Cannot wait to see the next installment you are allowed to post pictures of!


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Epoch said:


> That's pretty novel, along with the real paint film Roy posted the other week, i can see some pretty cool possibilities coming about with out detriment to the car
> 
> What does a car sized roll of these films weigh? or does it depend on film type?
> 
> Thanks for posting


It varies from film to film, i'll check the weight of the green one we used to do the leon tomorrow


----------



## Epoch

drive 'n' shine said:


> It varies from film to film, i'll check the weight of the green one we used to do the leon tomorrow


No need to go that far (But thanks Bry), was only thinking is it like 200kgs a car sized roll or more like 20kg's

If t's lighter than a coat of paint it could be the future for all cars.

Etch prime then wrap at the factory, saves time, weight and fashion changes. Cars could even be delivered to the dealer primed and you pick a colour and pick up next day.


----------



## Clark @ PB

looks awsome Bryan!


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Epoch said:


> No need to go that far (But thanks Bry), was only thinking is it like 200kgs a car sized roll or more like 20kg's
> 
> If t's lighter than a coat of paint it could be the future for all cars.
> 
> Etch prime then wrap at the factory, saves time, weight and fashion changes. Cars could even be delivered to the dealer primed and you pick a colour and pick up next day.


I would say including the roll holder the box weighed less than 20kgs, film had a 70um thickness IRRC


----------



## Epoch

drive 'n' shine said:


> I would say including the roll holder the box weighed less than 20kgs, film had a 70um thickness IRRC


At that weight and a pefectly uniform thickness , stuff UV curing wet paint this is the future :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Epoch said:


> At that weight and a pefectly uniform thickness , stuff UV curing wet paint this is the future :thumb:


Definately with the Paintfilm, can't wait to get my hands on some of the lovely HoK Candy Red!


----------



## AncientOfMu

You have a new mail :wave:

Excellent stuff


----------



## Ti22

That is hot stuff bryan.


----------



## Sonic

Whats the "shelf life" once this stuff is on the car? 4/5 years?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

The adhesive will 'go' before the film but 5 -7 years is very realistic with being able to remove it easily at the end of that period


----------



## Sonic

At which point i guess its either re-apply or remove and back to the original layer!

All sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Sonic said:


> At which point i guess its either re-apply or remove and back to the original layer!
> 
> All sounds pretty interesting!


Thats the idea, although how many people actually keep a car that long these days?


----------



## andy318is

drive 'n' shine said:


> As I have said before CF Vinyl is just a hi-res photo of CF weave printed on ordinary vinyl, this is proper weave NOT vinyl, its made by 3M and only available through 3M Japan, nothing like the stuff they are doing in the states as even 3M in the US don't hold it in stock.


But what I cant get my head around is it look nothing like carbon fibre cloth (in raw form or pre-preg etc) and to be able to use a heat gun on it to remove bubbles just would not be possible with pukka carbon cloth so I can see how its the real deal (unless its been rubberised or something bizzare  )

99% sure it is the same stuff that people are going crazy for in the states, I know a US company called Eurodyne sell it but dont actually say what its made from  Would be nice to see it in the flesh one day to have a proper nosey at it


----------



## drive 'n' shine

andy318is said:


> But what I cant get my head around is it look nothing like carbon fibre cloth (in raw form or pre-preg etc) and to be able to use a heat gun on it to remove bubbles just would not be possible with pukka carbon cloth so I can see how its the real deal (unless its been rubberised or something bizzare  )
> 
> 99% sure it is the same stuff that people are going crazy for in the states, I know a US company called Eurodyne sell it but dont actually say what its made from  Would be nice to see it in the flesh one day to have a proper nosey at it


Its not the same as the Eurodyne stuff I know that for a fact :thumb:

You don't use a heat gun to remove bubbles, thats just to keep the adhesive supple during application.


----------



## Ali

V nice!


----------



## RenesisEvo

Really nice, good to see new ideas and tech progressing :thumb:



drive 'n' shine said:


> Definately with the Paintfilm, can't wait to get my hands on some of the lovely HoK Candy Red!


I would love to have my laptop wrapped in some of that


----------



## Mark M

That looks proper mint!

Lovely job you have done too, looks like no bubbles, and edges cut to perfection


----------



## Gleammachine

A little sampler I picked up whilst at Bryans yesterday, just a close up pick to show the quality.
Compared it to some natural carbon vents (unlaquered) and the similarities are very close in regards to look and texture.


----------



## donnyboy

That looks fantastic. The finish and workmanship is spot on.:thumb::thumb:

Take the hairdryer wasn't Dubnuts?!?!


----------



## Nanolex

Spot on, this really looks superb!


----------



## dubnut71

Gleammachine said:


> A little sampler I picked up whilst at Bryans yesterday, just a close up pick to show the quality.
> Compared it to some natural carbon vents (unlaquered) and the similarities are very close in regards to look and texture.


It may be worthwhile pointing out that Rob has wrapped his own lighter and that we didn't do it for him



donnyboy said:


> That looks fantastic. The finish and workmanship is spot on.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Take the hairdryer wasn't Dubnuts?!?!


Its true the hairdryer is an alien concept to me however I wield it like Nicky Clarke sometimes, maybe I have some hairdresser DNA in me somewhere


----------



## Gleammachine

dubnut71 said:


> It may be worthwhile pointing out that Rob has wrapped his own lighter and that we didn't do it for him


It was the only bit I could find that had been kicked around in the grit , nothing wrong with my application, as I said yesterday when you 3 were mincing about, slap the film down in the middle, get a big squeegy blade, bish bosh job's a good-un.:lol:

In all seriousness, you haven't seen me wallpaper, 8 rolls to do 1 wall 12ft x 8ft, my stress levels and patience couldn't cope with applying vinyl wraps.


----------



## dubnut71

Gleammachine said:


> It was the only bit I could find that had been kicked around in the grit , nothing wrong with my application, as I said yesterday when you 3 were mincing about, slap the film down in the middle, get a big squeegy blade, bish bosh job's a good-un.:lol:
> 
> In all seriousness, you haven't seen me wallpaper, 8 rolls to do 1 wall 12ft x 8ft, my stress levels and patience couldn't cope with applying vinyl wraps.


Oh yeah there was heaps of patience on show yesterday I like your style with the waterblade, bosh it down idea, we must be doing it wrong !!!!!


----------



## ads2k

Gleammachine said:


> A little sampler I picked up whilst at Bryans yesterday, just a close up pick to show the quality.
> Compared it to some natural carbon vents (unlaquered) and the similarities are very close in regards to look and texture.


That looks really good Rob :lol:, shame the lighter wasn't a black or white one - would have contrasted a lot better 

It shows off the weave effect very well to look like the real deal. Maybe you need a couple of wraps on the van to go with the 'Porsche' badge :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

ads2k said:


> It shows off the weave effect very well to look like the real deal. Maybe you need a couple of wraps on the van to go with the 'Porsche' badge :thumb:


Did offer the van as a marketing tool Adam, think it fell on deaf ears a little though, so will have to rely on my lighter sample for sales for the time being.
Don't be fooled by the Porsche badge, underneath that bonnet lurks a Porsche engine wanting to break out of a Toyota's skin.:lol:


----------



## volvojos

looks great, nice contrast with the white


----------



## -tom-

stunning bud me likes that


----------



## PJS

andy318is said:


> But what I cant get my head around is it look nothing like carbon fibre cloth (in raw form or pre-preg etc) and to be able to use a heat gun on it to remove bubbles just would not be possible with pukka carbon cloth so I can see how its the real deal (unless its been rubberised or something bizzare  )
> 
> 99% sure it is the same stuff that people are going crazy for in the states, I know a US company called Eurodyne sell it but dont actually say what its made from  Would be nice to see it in the flesh one day to have a proper nosey at it


It's not CF cloth, it just more resembles CF than typical "reproduction" vinyls do, from what I've been able to glean.
The cloth, is only suitable for the interior.


----------



## dubnut71

PJS said:


> It's not CF cloth, it just more resembles CF than typical "reproduction" vinyls do, from what I've been able to glean.
> The cloth, is only suitable for the interior.


PJS has got it spot on, this product more resembles the CF by virtue of its weave and texture (not instantly apparent from pictures) a large amount of the products out there are printed films and as such have no texture to them.

This film is a high quality and high value (cost) solution given its country of origin / manufacture so if printed carbon effect is what you're after then this is not the stuff for that application. However for UV stable, abrasion resistant applications such as this chaps roof then its the business!!:thumb:


----------



## mobilejo

Puntoboy said:


> Not that much cheaper than having a proper replacement panel made for me. Disappointing to say the least.


Where can you get a real carbon roof for £300 please?


----------



## Roy

Very nice work Brian :thumb:

I saw some new samples at Toms today, guessing its similar stuff? A real move forward from previous carbon films I’ve seen in the past.

Roy.


----------



## bigray

not sure about dw 1st ive had my real carbon fibr roof fitted a while now










but i do like the matte finish on the bm


----------



## drive 'n' shine

bigray said:


> not sure about dw 1st ive had my real carbon fibr roof fitted a while now but i do like the matte finish on the bm


Its is on a factory white E46 though 

Like your roof, scray stuff cutting roof panels out, looks like a top job was done on yours though :thumb:


----------



## bigray

drive 'n' shine said:


> Its is on a factory white E46 though
> 
> Like your roof, scray stuff cutting roof panels out, looks like a top job was done on yours though :thumb:


haha sweet mine will be the world 1st then with a passat possibly vw 

and cheers mine goes back in to get another layer of lacquer might see about getting it done in matt finish looking yours now really looks good does the weave swerve ie not in perfect lines ?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

bigray said:


> haha sweet mine will be the world 1st then with a passat possibly vw
> 
> and cheers mine goes back in to get another layer of lacquer might see about getting it done in matt finish looking yours now really looks good does the weave swerve ie not in perfect lines ?


No it is in a perfect line (well as perfect as the human eye can get it) its a bugger to photograph though! stare at it too long and it makes your eyes go funny!


----------



## drive 'n' shine

And if anyone is interested, we have now sourced some material from a less expensive supplier (quality is still the same) so can offer roofs at £200 instead of the £300.

Its has more of a sheen to it, and is available in normal black CF, grey, silver and white!


----------



## Phil H

seriously impressive! i like that alot and looks OEM.

awesome stuff mate


----------



## pologti

bigray said:


> not sure about dw 1st ive had my real carbon fibr roof fitted a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i do like the matte finish on the bm


I was parked next to this car at UD show 2009 when i first was it and the finish on it is spot on , people thought it was just a vinyl put on the roof and try to pick it off

Kenny


----------



## BRUN

drive 'n' shine said:


> And if anyone is interested, we have now sourced some material from a less expensive supplier (quality is still the same) so can offer roofs at £200 instead of the £300.
> 
> Its has more of a sheen to it, and is available in normal black CF, grey, silver and white!


any pics of the new stuff ?


----------



## Leemack

Awsome thread - Loved it.

I might consider this wrapping business.

Email on way :thumb:


----------



## D7SUP

Am I the only one who doesn't really like the look of carbon fibre?

Can see the benefits of using it to save weight and lower the centre of gravity on a performance car, but looks wise it does nothing for me and I wish more manufacturers would paint over it if they use it, especially on presteige motors like the Aston DBS. 

All just my opinion though, and I can't deny you've fitted the wrap neatly, just seems ironic to actually add weight and raise the centre of gravity (very very slightly) while trying to give the appearance of doing the opposite!


----------



## drive 'n' shine

its a cosmetic addition, plain & simple.

As for weight issue, its a road car not an F1 car, so a few grams of film is hardly going to effect the power to weight ratio ;


----------



## Blamm

Wish you were located in the Netherlands! :lol:
I have a hardtop that seriously needs this 

awesome job guys!


----------



## D7SUP

drive 'n' shine said:


> As for weight issue, its a road car not an F1 car, so a few grams of film is hardly going to effect the power to weight ratio ;


That's my point with BMW, Porsche etc. using the stuff in the first place, the new M3 has a carbon roof but the average buyer probably weighs about 14 stone so what's the point on road cars?

LOOKS!

So, am I the only one who doesn't really like the look of the stuff?

I like the idea (very strong and very light) especially when used extensively like in an F40, just never seen the attraction of adding it to a car for appearance sake.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Chavtastic


----------



## Torby

Looks great imho!

Would this weave be suitable for covering interior parts, like center console bits, vent surrounds etc?


----------



## TeZ

PM your way.


----------



## mobilejo

D7SUP said:


> That's my point with BMW, Porsche etc. using the stuff in the first place, the new M3 has a carbon roof but the average buyer probably weighs about 14 stone so what's the point on road cars?
> 
> LOOKS!
> 
> So, am I the only one who doesn't really like the look of the stuff?
> 
> I like the idea (very strong and very light) especially when used extensively like in an F40, just never seen the attraction of adding it to a car for appearance sake.


You're not the only one, personally I love the look of gloss CF on smaller parts - splitters/diffusers etc, less so on whole panels. But I'm not a fan of this matt stuff. The company that wrapped my M3 have started using this stuff now too and I saw a Leon there up close with full bonnet and roof done in it and I just didn't like it, too matt for my tastes. But each to their own.


----------



## Bikerz

Drive and Shine. I havent got 10 posts so cant send a PM for a quote, can I have email addy please?

Cheers

Sheldon


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Hi

email [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## Tyson

That. Looks. Superb.

Tys.


----------



## Alan W

Looks superb! Just wish I lived a bit closer. 

However, I posted a link to this Thread on the TT Forum. You may get some enquiries. 

Alan W


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Cheers Alan :thumb:

We were trying to get a group buy together for a load of lads up in Aberdeen, but it kind of fell through for one reason or another, but who knows we may make a trip north of the border one day


----------



## Planet Man

Love it:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cheers Alan :thumb:
> 
> We were trying to get a group buy together for a load of lads up in Aberdeen, but it kind of fell through for one reason or another, but who knows we may make a trip north of the border one day


No problem! :thumb:

If you do ever make it across the border give me a shout. 

Alan W


----------



## egon

Stunning. That looks really nice. 
(runs off to smash piggy bank.....)


----------



## louimichel

What do you think about this car?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Its a G Power M5 whats not to like about it!


----------



## louimichel

The reason why i post it is that this M5 is totally covered.


It's lot of work i think.
That's all, but i'm interested.


----------



## mazda7

Looks stunning, PM has been sent :thumb:


----------



## isub

I can vouch for the quality and look of this stuff, we received some samples a few weeks back and its very impressive, i personally couldnt belive just how conformable it is.

As your eye moves around the film the weave switches from dark to light, just like the real thing...its really quite unique 

Its impossible to catch the 'weave' on camera but here is a little stuck on my phone, its not the black stuff but the grey/antracite version.


----------



## dubnut71

isubaru said:


> I can vouch for the quality and look of this stuff, we received some samples a few weeks back and its very impressive, i personally couldnt belive just how conformable it is.
> 
> As your eye moves around the film the weave switches from dark to light, just like the real thing...its really quite unique
> 
> Its impossible to catch the 'weave' on camera but here is a little stuck on my phone, its not the black stuff but the grey/antracite version.


Is it cw 969.1 ?? Looks like ours thats the reason I ask.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

That not the same type of film as we used on the roof of this one 

However we did use it on this roof http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124733



isubaru said:


> I can vouch for the quality and look of this stuff, we received some samples a few weeks back and its very impressive, i personally couldnt belive just how conformable it is.
> 
> As your eye moves around the film the weave switches from dark to light, just like the real thing...its really quite unique
> 
> Its impossible to catch the 'weave' on camera but here is a little stuck on my phone, its not the black stuff but the grey/antracite version.


----------



## isub

dubnut71 said:


> Is it cw 969.1 ?? Looks like ours thats the reason I ask.


Yes, i'm sure thats the stuff!! obv not at work at the mo, hence the pic of my phone!!


----------



## Tyson

Looks brilliant mate!

Tys.


----------



## S3 Nattie

Something defferent from Gloss black roofs


----------



## jerry318

drive 'n' shine said:


> Cheers Alan :thumb:
> 
> We were trying to get a group buy together for a load of lads up in Aberdeen, but it kind of fell through for one reason or another, but who knows we may make a trip north of the border one day


I would be very interested if you were ever heading north!!


----------



## Planet Admin

:thumb:Cool mate:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

looks good in the pics, 

are you able to send me a small sample so I can match it against my real carbon? Just a small off cut if thats possible?

Benn


----------



## dubnut71

minimadgriff said:


> looks good in the pics,
> 
> are you able to send me a small sample so I can match it against my real carbon? Just a small off cut if thats possible?
> 
> Benn


Hi Benn - I have seen your pics and the stuff we use is identical to the stuff covering your dash panels around the radio... !

Hope that helps!!


----------



## minimadgriff

dubnut71 said:


> Hi Benn - I have seen your pics and the stuff we use is identical to the stuff covering your dash panels around the radio... !
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Hello mate  lowered your leon yet? :wave:

mines real moulded carbon though, not a sticky back film  

its hard to tell in pics how they compare though as carbon isn't the easiest thing to photo.

i might send you something to wrap i.e my Guitar hero face plate. Im intregued to how this compares to moulded carbon.


----------

